# The days in paradise!



## Got2goatherd (May 14, 2019)

I have a few pictures of the Goats at our home! Love them all!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I like your herd also, thanks for sharing pictures of everyone. The last picture is just adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

Awww cute.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

They're all beautiful! The dappled kid in the first picture is just stunning!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------

